# BBQ Gas Bottle



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Seriously........is there really only ONE place to go to get your gas bottles filled up for your BBQ? !!!!
We dropped off the bottle ok but cannot find the pick up place in Al Qusais??!!!! Can anyone help with locating Lahej & Sultan? We've just driven round Industrial Area 4 but couldn't find it! Thats an hour of our lives we'll never get back........and still no gas for the BBQ!!! Grrrrrr!!! 
Thanks in anticipation!! :-(


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why aren't you getting it delivered? Or is a different type of bottle/gas?


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

We are new to this lark, bought the BBQ at Aces and the gas bottle and was told (very roughly) were to take it to get filled and then got even rougher directions on where to collect it? I thought it was different to the gas that was delivered for the cookers?!!! Can we use the same company then and get it delivered?!!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If it's the same as you'd use for your cooker, just get a company to deliver. To be honest I'm no good with gas BBQ's.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We get our delivered. Initially those 'cooker' gas tanks don't come with the connector which allows you to connect your gas BBQ to the tank. I basically called one of those delivery companies, told them I have a new BBQ and to bring the connector along. They came and connected everything. Now I just call them to deliver a new tank - very quick and fast response. The driver's number: 050.877.1914.


----------

